# why is my ac70 noisy now?



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I cleaned my filters the other day and when I turned on my ac70 its making a funny noise. When cleaning it I took out the impelled to rinse it as it had crud on it. It was intact. 
Do I need to change it? What is wrong?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

It could just be that it needs a little crud on it to run silent. I know when I used AC filters they always made some noise after a thorough cleaning. Just let it run for a bit and see if it gets better.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Adding to what Daniel said. Let it run for a bit. It's because there is a build-up of air bubbles within the impeller chamber. If you want it to go away faster, move the flow lever left and right a few times. That should clear some of the air bubbles and relieve you of the noise. The noise usually goes away after a few hours...but yeah, it's pretty annoying.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks I will try moving it and waiting... I did the clean yesterday afternoon, so I'm hoping it will go away...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It could be the impeller is going as well. Just tossed my AC70 impeller. But be sure it is broken before you do that or you can toss it my way 

My last resort sometimes is to use a little bit of silicon to lubricate the magnet before putting it back in the chamber.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Above suggestions are all good. 
Sometimes it does the trick to simply unplug the filter for a minute - allowing the impeller to settle back properly in it's chamber, then re-plug it in.
That's actually worked for me several times.

Another method is to re-do the process of removing & taking the filter apart once again as you would do for cleaning - remove the motor assembly from the filter once more - then slide and turn the impeller in it's housing a few times to confirm it is sitting properly @ straight vertical.
Plug it in for a moment to see that it's running smoothly, re-attach the motor assemply to the filter & plug it in briefly once more to confirm that it's operating well with minimum noise, then put it back into your tank & re-start it once more.
That's also done the job for me a couple of times.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

All impellers for filters need regular cleaning, when they go a prolonged period, the gunk that builds up sets the impeller spinning at an angle which wears the shaft and or magnet of the impeller. If you cleaned it and it make noise you likely have to change one or both of these. Have a look at the shaft first and see if it has gotten worn like a Q tip is my best comparison.


----------



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

I play around with the plug (turn the unit on and off) and this releases the little air bubbles in the filter. This works for me every time...


----------

